# Hoyt Raptor - need new cams



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Shooting an old Hoyt Raptor Carbonite, split limb. Currently a 30inch draw, but need 28. Anyone know where to buy these or should I contact a Hoyt dealer? Will the current string work on new cams?

This was my dads bow and I'm trying to get by a few years until I have the cash to get a new one in the $1000-$1500 range.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

I should clarify, I don't think I need new cams, I need the correct modules?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Vols said:


> I should clarify, I don't think I need new cams, I need the correct modules?


You'll most likely need draw mods. When changing draw mods you won't need a new string or cables. The bow probably has Master Cams on it. Master Cams were the most popular cams on that bow back in the day. There should be an A, M or C to indicate Advance Cam, Master Cam or Command Cam. Here's the tune chart to show which draw mods, string and cable lengths and other specs. I used to have a few sets of Master Cam mods. I'll see if I can find them when I get a chance.

https://hoyt.com/uploads/tune-charts/bfed0e3469cc7ae114f5132a8aec1a9a68a30475.pdf


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Pier Pressure said:


> You'll most likely need draw mods. When changing draw mods you won't need a new string or cables. The bow probably has Master Cams on it. Master Cams were the most popular cams on that bow back in the day. There should be an A, M or C to indicate Advance Cam, Master Cam or Command Cam. Here's the tune chart to show which draw mods, string and cable lengths and other specs. I used to have a few sets of Master Cam mods. I'll see if I can find them when I get a chance.
> 
> https://hoyt.com/uploads/tune-charts/bfed0e3469cc7ae114f5132a8aec1a9a68a30475.pdf


That's awesome, Pier Pressure. Thank you.

I can't find the letters. Where are they located? All I see on the cams is an 8 and a 3B. I will look closer tonight.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

The 8 would be the module. 3B is a bottom #3 cam on a RH bow. Post a pic of the string side (3B side) of the cam and we can determine what cam you have. Anyway, you're going to need a pair of #4 modules for a 28" DL. 

Call Brown's in Goodrich. They may have them on hand. Seems like I had a pair of #5 mods somewhere at home.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Not much luck on my end. I have a pair of E mods which might be the same as what you have now, just older and one #6 mod so I probably have the other one here somewhere. I also have a pair of #3 master cams and a pair of #3 advance cams.


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Hopefully these work.


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Pier Pressure said:


> Not much luck on my end. I have a pair of E mods which might be the same as what you have now, just older and one #6 mod so I probably have the other one here somewhere. I also have a pair of #3 master cams and a pair of #3 advance cams.


Thanks for checking for me.

Whats the best way to accurately determine my draw length? I think I am 28 and was shooting a 28 before, but now second guessing that. I want to know for sure before changing.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are Master Cams. Now, how about a pic or two of you at full draw?


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

I will do that tonight when I get off work around 9 or 10.



Pier Pressure said:


> Those are Master Cams. Now, how about a pic or two of you at full draw?


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Vols said:


> I will do that tonight when I get off work around 9 or 10.


These were the best I could get.
Taking my wingspan divided by 2.5 is 28.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd say in order to get your release hand to anchor against the corner of your jawbone and to touch the tip of your nose to the string getting the bow down to 28" would do you a world of good. 

I noticed you're in Oakland CO. Browns in Goodrich could have the mods you need. If not, and if I can locate the other #6 mod you could short-string the bow to get it down to 28" but you'd lose a few pounds of draw weight shortening the string.

Another option would be to start a thread on Archerytalk. Good chance of finding those #4 mods there too.


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Pier Pressure said:


> I'd say in order to get your release hand to anchor against the corner of your jawbone and to touch the tip of your nose to the string getting the bow down to 28" would do you a world of good.
> 
> I noticed you're in Oakland CO. Browns in Goodrich could have the mods you need. If not, and if I can locate the other #6 mod you could short-string the bow to get it down to 28" but you'd lose a few pounds of draw weight shortening the string.
> 
> Another option would be to start a thread on Archerytalk. Good chance of finding those #4 mods there too.


Thank you, I will seek those options and keep you posted.

I'm in Clarkston, Browns would be fairly close.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

We had plenty of those mods when I worked there. But that was 20 years ago.:lol:


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

Ha, just realized the bow is 20 years old. I can remember when my dad purchased it, I must have been 10. Doesn't seem that long ago. I'm confident I can get a few quality years out of it as I get back into bow hunting while I save for a new rig.

I called Browns, they are checking around for me.


----------

